# sq ft commerical cost



## naptime (Oct 4, 2010)

new 2 painting.Could someone tell me going rate 4 exterior and interior

commerical painting per sq ft in san francisco calif. Thanks


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 
Pricing can be a touchy subject here, there are so many variables. You might want to read this thread and spend some time reading other posts.
http://www.painttalk.com/f4/pricing-estimating-success-2779/

While some of us will be happy to help you to arrive at that price by discussing production methods, materials and overhead, not many would be willing to offer a price, if they did, it would be theirs, not yours.

So spend some time poking around, ask some questions, join in a conversation and offer some advice, and you may find a new addiction!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I would be happy to share if you first tell me the "going rate" for a new car.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

naptime said:


> new 2 painting.Could someone tell me going rate 4 exterior and interior
> 
> commerical painting per sq ft in san francisco calif. Thanks


Good luck with your new business!


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

naptime said:


> new 2 painting.Could someone tell me going rate 4 exterior and interior
> 
> commerical painting per sq ft in san francisco calif. Thanks


Do you know what garage doors are going for?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

One thing I noticed/liked about CT while I was playing with Finely, is they lock these threads.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

WOW!!!!!!!! wrong sub forum... this is the photo page.

Also, before giving any answers regarding our costs, we need to see how many 40' ladders this person has, amirite?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

VanDamme said:


> Do you know what garage doors are going for?


$1800 :whistling2:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Per door?
Never mind that confuses things.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> One thing I noticed/liked about CT while I was playing with Finely, is they lock these threads.


Yeah, we have talked about that, it is an option. 

Looks like a good time to close this one!


----------

